# Protektorenhose und Knieschützer für Touren



## creatini (23. September 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich bei den letzten beiden Touren leider ziemlich schmerzhaft gestürzt bin, überlege ich mir Schoner zuzulegen. 
Ich gebe zu,  dass mir das für "normale" Touren eigentlich ein bisschen peinlich ist, aber ich erhoffe mir dadurch auch ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen. 

Da es mich bislang überwiegend am Knie getroffen hat, überlege ich Knieschoner zu kaufen. Dann habe ich auch noch Protektorenhosen gesehen, die ich auch nicht schlecht finde (die könnte ich dann auch zum skaten anziehen).
Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Welche Protektoren sind auch bei längeren Touren gut tragbar? An- und ausziehen ist nicht so mein Ding, dann würde ich sie wahrscheinlich nur mitschleppen und trotzdem nicht anziehen.


----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2011)

Hier schreibt dir eine Leidensgenossin 
Da ich ja auch hin und wieder ein solches Talent an den Tag lege, habe ich mir auch Knieprotektoren gekauft. Erst mit Hartschale (günstig u. gebraucht im Bikemarkt ergattert), aber die waren mir zu unbequem und so gar nicht meins - liegen jetzt zu Hause rum.
Aber es gibt ja noch welche, die aus einem speziellen SaS-Tec Protektorenschaum bestehen, der sich weich und geschmeidig an den Körper anpasst, aber sich im Falle eines Falles (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) verhärtet und somit die Verletzungsgefahr minimiert.
Sind diese hier von O´Neal
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26241_Sinner-Knieschoner-Modell-2011-.html
Die hab ich jetzt seit kurzem, trage sie auch während längeren Touren, und das schöne ist, du merkst sie gar nicht, weil sie sich super anpassen und richtig bequem sind. Ein bißel warm wirds dennoch drunter, das muss ich sagen - trotz atmungsaktiven Neopren, aber das hält sich im absoluten Rahmen und ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, absolut akzeptabel.
Ich bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. War ne gute Investition in mein Selbstvertrauen und in meine, ach so in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen, armen Knie 

... und nein, Protektoren sind nicht peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (23. September 2011)

Ich kann nur zustimmen: Protektoren sind nicht peinlich!
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518989


----------



## creatini (24. September 2011)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Ich kann nur zustimmen: Protektoren sind nicht peinlich!
> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518989




Ja, den Beitrag habe ich dann gestern auch noch gefunden. Werde jetzt mal mit Knieprotektoren starten. 
Schade, dass keine Reaktionen auf die Protektorenhose kommen. Dazu finde ich auch recht wenig. Ich kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, wie das finktioniert. Man trägt die dann ja unter derv Radhose, d.h. unter dem Radhosenpolster. Scheuert das dann nicht?
Fährt den keine von euch mit ner Protektorenhose?


----------



## scylla (24. September 2011)

ich hab schon einen protektorenhose (von poc), aber ich käme nie auf die idee, die bei einer tour anzuziehen!
das ist einfach normale, enge lycrahose (oder so dehnbarer netzstoff) mit eingenähten schaumstoff und plastikelementen an der hüfte und am steißbein. 
die protektorenhose trägt man auch nicht unter einer radhose, sondern anstatt einer radhose. würde ja sonst kneifen und scheuern wegen viel zu viel stoff übereinander. drüber kommt nur noch eine weite baggy-shorts. auf das radhosen-polster musst du dann halt verzichten... ich kenne jedenfalls keine protektorenhose, die auch noch ein "richtiges" polster eingenäht hätte. 
ich glaube, mich würde das hartplastik an den hüften auch auf dauer stören beim pedalieren. im bikepark ist's ok, da fällt das nicht weiter auf. aber wenn ich stundenlang selber kurbeln muss, stelle ich schon andere anforderungen an die bequemlichkeit.


----------



## creatini (25. September 2011)

SUPER!

Kaufe nun von Antje die Knieschoner von O'Neal und bei chainreactioncycle habe ich mir die Hose bestellt. 

Vielen Dank für die Tips und dann kann es ja demnächst richtig abgehen...


----------



## Silvermoon (25. September 2011)

Hi Christina,

ahhhh, du bist das also 
Hoffe, du kommst mit den Hartschalen-Protektoren dann gut klar. Also, meins wars jetzt nicht so. Von daher hatte ich mir die neuen von O´Neal mit diesem SaS-Tec Foarmingschaum gekauft.
Aber ich denke für nen 10,-er sind die alten Protektoren von mir für deinen ersten Selbstversuch ok. Probiers einfach mal aus. Ansonsten kann ich die anderen echt empfehlen 

Antje


----------



## Lyndwyn (25. September 2011)

Ich kann dir die 661 EVO d30 wärmstens empfehlen. Fahre die bei jeder Tour und merke sie gar nicht mehr. Neulich "durfte" ich sie auch mal beim Sturz testen - sind nicht verrutscht und das Knie hat nicht mal 'nen blauen Fleck abbekommen. Würde sie mir jederzeit wieder zulegen


----------

